# Medical Insurance For Residencia



## Sirena (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello,

I've just applied for my NIE - which I have to say that despite reading on numerous websites and forums that it would be a very time consuming tricky process, was actually very quick and pain free. Perhaps these articles are all written by those companies that offer to do it for you for 150 Euros. It cost me less than 10 Euros and no more than an hour to collect the form, fill in the form, go to the bank and go to the police station to hand in the form. Just need to pop back there now to pick it up. 

I picked up the form for my NIE from my local town hall where they gave me a translation document with how to fill in the form - most handy. I have seen websites offering to send you a translation for either 12 Euros or GBP! On the back of the document was the English translation and example of how to fill in your application for Residencia which is obviously my next step. 

It says that to apply for Residencia that I will need 'total medical coverage insurance' and that this needs to be 'public national health insurance or a private insurance'. Could anyone recommend some private insurance companies and does anyone know what is meant by 'total medical coverage'? Obviously companies usually offer several packages so I'm wondering whether I can get away with a basic package. 

Many Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Sirena said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've just applied for my NIE - which I have to say that despite reading on numerous websites and forums that it would be a very time consuming tricky process, was actually very quick and pain free. Perhaps these articles are all written by those companies that offer to do it for you for 150 Euros. It cost me less than 10 Euros and no more than an hour to collect the form, fill in the form, go to the bank and go to the police station to hand in the form. Just need to pop back there now to pick it up.
> 
> ...



Welcome!

Well done for getting your NIE - we have the forms available on this site and we always try and explain how easy it is. Sometimes people try and make it more complicated than it need be - there again, sometimes the officials don't make it easy either.


Just to clarify a couple of your points (and to be pedantic). It's not a 'residencia' if you are from Europe - it's simply a registration certificate. Provided you have all the necessary documentation, they can't refuse to issue it - it's not like you have to apply and hope they grant it.


OK - so, have you got your required finances in place (about 600€ per person per month into a Spanish bank or savings)?

Regarding health insurance, there are many to choose from - ASSA, SANITAS, DKV, etc. just make sure that you choose a Spanish company and not a UK one trading in Spain (it'll be much cheaper).

Best of luck.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

Sirena said:


> ...
> 
> It says that to apply for Residencia that I will need 'total medical coverage insurance' and that this needs to be 'public national health insurance or a private insurance'. Could anyone recommend some private insurance companies and does anyone know what is meant by 'total medical coverage'? Obviously companies usually offer several packages so I'm wondering whether I can get away with a basic package.
> 
> Many Thanks


We have had Sanitas and have been happy with them so far. One thing you may need to consider is to buy a policy without a copay. We were caught by surprise when the Police Station turned down my husband's application because his private insurance with Sanitas had a copay. We had to upgrade our policy to one without copay. On sanitas.es, you can apply for a policy. I believe they have 3 levels. We go with the one in the middle. They never questioned the level of coverage. It was the copay that they took issue with.

Good luck!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sirena said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've just applied for my NIE - which I have to say that despite reading on numerous websites and forums that it would be a very time consuming tricky process, was actually very quick and pain free. Perhaps these articles are all written by those companies that offer to do it for you for 150 Euros. It cost me less than 10 Euros and no more than an hour to collect the form, fill in the form, go to the bank and go to the police station to hand in the form. Just need to pop back there now to pick it up.


I totally agree with snikpoh post. If you had asked on this forum many people would have told you how to get the NIE yourself! Also, the information snikpoh gives you about the registration process, not residencia, is very helpful.
There is a FAQ section on the main Spain page that has a lot of information that you may find helpful including info on buying or renting property, education, setting up a business, healthcare, registration process etc
Hope the next stage is just as easy as the first!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Isn't it a shame when people ask for forum help, get it, but don't come back and either thank us or tell us how it went.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Isn't it a shame when people ask for forum help, get it, but don't come back and either thank us or tell us how it went.


It's our own fault if we don't tell them exactly WHAT THEY WANT TO HEAR


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

What is a copay? 

BTW I think the support and help from everyone on here is invaluable.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

Roy C said:


> What is a copay?
> 
> BTW I think the support and help from everyone on here is invaluable.


A copay is a small amount (in our case, 6 euros, before we changed it to a non-copay policy) you pay for each doctor's visit. The amount varies depending on your policy. As a result of this "cost sharing" your monthly premium is slightly less than the policy without a copay (where the policy holder does not pay anything for seeing his/her doctor). Many people in Europe are lucky to have a good, state-based insurance and the concept of a copay is strange but it is a very common practice in private insurance, especially in the States.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Roy C said:


> What is a copay?


It's a small fee you pay each time you use your health insurance. It's usually very well stipulated in the policy so there are no surprises. For instance (and I'm inventing the copay prices), you might have to pay 3€ each time you see your GP or pediatrician, 5€ for specialists, and 8€ for laboratory tests and xrays.


----------

